# Worldmark Combine Request Form



## thegortons (Feb 4, 2020)

Does someone have a blank Worldmark Combine Request Form?  I need to start a Worldmark combine transfer but only have a copy of the regular Transfer Request Form.

Thanks!


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 4, 2020)

I assume you mean that you want to combine two accounts. There is no form. You call Wyndham in Orlando to initiate. Call OC and they can connect you.


----------



## thegortons (Feb 4, 2020)

I recently sold a Worldmark membership and the buyer wants to combine my Worldmark into his.  I have an older copy of the WBW Combine Request Form (which is used to order the Combine paperwork) but I heard it had been changed so I am looking for a copy of the newer version.  I called Worldmark Title Services and they said they would send one to me... in 2 weeks!  I thought someone on this board would probably already have a copy that I could get sooner than that.


----------

